# Colorado Gathering



## bbally (Mar 6, 2010)

OK, have access to a cow camp on the Divide Road. Uncompadgre mountain range.

Automobile can drive it no sweat.

Want to know how many would be interested.

I would order the meat you want from the catering supplier so you would not have to haul any meat you want.

This is a working cow camp so I can cook for couple hunderd with the facility as it is.... but we would have to have a couple days of smoke pot luck and dutch ovens.

You will need a camper or tent.

I put in a complete shower house 10 years ago so hot water, hot showers and flush toilets are set up.

We are on the durango to Boulder bike trail. So mountain biking, hiking, horses, etc.

Don't have to be from Colorado, if you want to drive I can deal with it.

I do have electric hook ups, but sewer hook ups not.

Anyway I am looking for dates (snow won't be gone til May)

But I would like to do it for a weekend or long weekend.

Can not be labor day as the ranch event is that weekend, 500 people or so and I cook it so really busy time for me.

Let me know folks I am serious,


----------



## denver dave (Mar 6, 2010)

Count me in. Hopefully I will have my rig up and running by the time this comes around. Will be pretty busy during competition season but will make every attempt to attend.


----------



## bassman (Mar 7, 2010)

We would be interested also.  Don't think I want to take the motorhome up there, but I'll figure something out.


----------



## waysideranch (Mar 7, 2010)

Where exactly is this location?  I would be interested.


----------



## walle (Mar 7, 2010)

Hell's yeah!  Can't think of a better place.
Where's about is your camp, Bbally?


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice offer Bob. All of my outlaws live in GJ and I bet my SIL would like to attend. How will you be splitting the costs for grub?
 The wife and kid will be out there in July, Aug.. If its later in the year I'll go and hang out with you guys  instead of the inlaws place :)


----------



## fourthwind (Mar 7, 2010)

I might be able to borrow a camper to attend.  Just make sure to avoid the BBQ comp dates!


----------



## bbally (Mar 7, 2010)

I will respond later this week I am in Grand Canyon right now with my wife

Blackberry post


----------



## timtimmay (Mar 8, 2010)

Put me down for a maybe.  Depends on the date and many other variables.  I'll have to stay tuned and let you know later.


----------



## david4king (Mar 20, 2010)

That sounds cool. I would like to come!


----------



## brae (Mar 20, 2010)

If only I could afford an RV.


----------



## bbally (Mar 20, 2010)

Would like to know how August would work for any of you?  Any weekend?

Food, I can order what you think you need from my Sysco rep, you will forward check in advance for anything you wish to purchase.

I will supply a pork butt or ribs for each person coming for you to cook for the public.

How many of you cook in black iron?  I like cobbler.


----------



## bassman (Mar 20, 2010)

Keep me posted Bob as I can get away most anytime as long as it's not hunting season.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Maybe you could post the exact details as to how everything works, ie., who provides what and at what cost, etc.  How may folks are expected, just SMF people or from some other forums.  Also, let me know what I can do to help.


----------



## fourthwind (Mar 20, 2010)

Not looking like I can get a trailer this summer..  The one I have access too is doing host duty this summer.


----------



## nwdave (Mar 21, 2010)

August eh?  We'll be in Parker and Littleton area during August (about 4 Aug thru after Labor Day).  #1 Son has a wedding (finally).  Maybe two of us could drop by for a Hey, how's it going visit?  Need an exact location so I can figure out how to get there, or at least a general neighborhood that a flatlander could figure out.


----------



## bbally (Mar 21, 2010)

This is a link to the approx location:

The red star is the location Grand Junction is approximate location of my house.  The road that leads to it is 141.

http://www.mapquest.com/mq/6-Wy9XXYvyHUEehgnY


----------



## got14u (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm possibly in ...it also depends on the final times and dates tho.


----------



## bbally (Mar 21, 2010)

OK folks, it appears August is the best month for the Cow Camp.

I will take my 100 KW genset up for RV hook ups.

I told you we have hot water showers

Camping will not have water hook ups.

Tent camping is also OK.

Self contained campers are OK and lots of room.

RVs will be a little more limited on space so I will need to know if you have a driving RV.

We have room for horses if you are into horse riding.

We have lots of mountain bike paths.

We have plenty of firewood for the fire pit.  (believe you have never seen on this large.)

I can cook breakfast for the entire confab every morning, but you will be required to supply some of the groceries.  As the amount of people coming becomes better defined I can start to divi up the grocery list for breakfast.

Is everyone OK with people coming to see the craft?  No contest but I will give out meat for people to cook and feed to the public.  Only if you want to do so.

I need to know if people can offer which weekends would work.  Ideally I would be there from Thursday to Monday of any one week.  

Thanks for your input.

Oh the cow camp is at 8750 Feet above sealevel so bring a sweatshirt.  It will be cool at night and about 80 during the day.


----------



## bbally (Mar 24, 2010)

Ok two bands have signed up so far.  They are thinking second or third weekend would work for them.

Any input?


----------



## mike in denver (Mar 25, 2010)

Any weekend good for us. Folks this is one of the best places in the world to spend time.

Bob I will go up eaely to help Tam set up.

Mike


----------



## walle (Mar 25, 2010)

Bbally,
If you can keep it away from "going back to school" weekend, I'm there!

I guess that means I would like to see it the first part of August.  If not, then I'll probably just be there by myself!

Divide Road is just a skip/hop/jump from me, so just let us know what you need.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 25, 2010)

Dang... a chance to pick on Bob and Keith.  Not sure if I can pass this up.


----------



## bbally (Apr 10, 2010)

The Dates have been set....

*August 12th through the 15th at the RANCH! *

Ok folks, the real deal is 13th through the 15th.  With the 15th being pack up and go day.

The 12th being, I am coming from far away and need to get in a little early day.

Have bands signed up.  Have some meat donated.  Have a sysco account for those of you needing to order your meats and have the waiting (advance pay only)  

We will have ..... a tasting night Friday night... that is you make an appetizer or two or a smoked something and bring it to the camp main dining area.  We all taste and share....

Kegs of Bud and Coors sponsored in for the event.

Saturday the public is invited to come taste what you make.  Collect tickets get a buck a bone!

Saturday evening, let loose evening.. cook an appetizer or main and come share,.... bands will go til late.

Sunday morning the padre will be by for services for those whom wish to attend.  Good band....

Brunch, bring something to share.


Things I need to know:

Hook ups for rvs and campers..... we have power only for hook ups

If you are bringing a camper or tent let me know different areas.

There is a shooting range, clay bird area... and plenty of trails for 4X4, four wheelers, dirt bikes, dune buggies, and horses.  Horse must have paperwork and neg coggins.

If the sign up is good I have a line on a few free pigs for saturday night around the camp fire.

Bring whiskey please.

Let me know.


----------



## bbally (Apr 10, 2010)

And all states or members are welcome.


----------



## ltslewis (Apr 14, 2010)

Was watching this to see if it would be feasible, that and being a Broncos fan thought I could take advantage of maybe a preseason game 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

But my wedding is on the 16th of August and just does not seem like I will be making it. Always next year and hopefully will see some great Q-View to drool over.

Guess if I can convince the miss to start are honeymoon early and fly back here for the wedding hmmmm. Intriguing.

~Joe


----------



## bassman (Apr 14, 2010)

Jeanie, you now have Tracey (WALLE) to pick on too.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Hope you can make it.


----------



## walle (Apr 14, 2010)

You guys leave me alone!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bob - putting it on the calendar now and will get you the details and any questions later.

Good to meet you yesterday!


----------



## bbally (Apr 29, 2010)

OK we still moving this forward and still have folks planning on it?

I will keep pushing it and putting it together, but I don't want to waste a lot of time if people are not going to commit to it.


----------



## mike in denver (May 30, 2010)

We will be there.  Looking forward to meeting everyone

Mike


----------



## hernando (Jun 2, 2010)

Gonna run it by the wife and make sure there are no plans. I may PM to get some more info as I have enver been to an event like this :) Hope you don't mind.


----------



## bbally (Jun 13, 2010)

Email myself or Mike in Denver.  I did Mike's daughters wedding at the Cow Camp.

This is a laid back event... so all should have a good time.

Just remember what happens at cow camp   stays at cow camp!!!!

We have added a dutch oven component to the event due to the amount of locals wanting to do some dutch oven cooking.  So bring the black iron.

Any Ladies interested the private cabin is still open with room for four.


----------



## hernando (Jul 6, 2010)

You can count my wife and myself as in. Looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 6, 2010)

Bob is this still open to the public, I have some outlaw's in GC that might like to help you enjoy the festivities.


----------



## bbally (Jul 6, 2010)

Yes it is still open.


----------



## bbally (Jul 24, 2010)

OK need to start to get a count and get this thing tacked down.

It will go with one person or 100 so we will not be cancelling.

Mrs. bbally will be there too!!!!!  Which means I am on the short leash, but it is still COW CAMP and what happens at COW CAMPS stays at COW CAMP!  (i you can afford to buy up all the photos.)

Band Saturday Night.

Showers with hot water in the shower house.

Preacher comes by every Sunday morning to do his thing at sunrise.  Come to that if you want or sleep in, he is a dutch oven contester so he understands the night before!!!!

I need a count on breakfast pitch in people.  I will get the normal eggs, bacon, pancakes, sausage, and do a gravy, but I need to know how many so I can divide up the costs.  I have a commercial kitchen in the cabin so it is easy.

I will be doing fresh fruit Corn Cakes Sunday Morning.

Also can order the meats you want from Sysco through the catering company if you so desire.  But I need to know what you want.

So far I have done a Turkey curing demo, Salmon Curing demo, and am thinking about a whole hog demo for those coming.

Any of you have stuff to demo please let me know so I can pencil you in,

This is laid back get together I suspect mostly to be tasting different stuff at all times?  What say you?

Rifle and pistol range, if you want to shoot trap I can bring up that stuff too.

Let me know I really hope a few of you are still going to attend.


----------



## nwdave (Jul 24, 2010)

Dang, there's just no way I can work it in on this road trip.  #1 Son is getting married in Centennial area smack dab in the middle of all this.  My regrets and it sure sounds like it's going to be the event of the year.

A couple of questions though:

Is this going to be a sort of annual gathering thing?  If so, I'll block out next August for sure.

The road up to the "Cow Camp":  I just have to ask, is it suitable for a 26ft Travel Trailer being towed by a Dodge pickup?


----------



## bbally (Jul 24, 2010)

NWDave said:


> Dang, there's just no way I can work it in on this road trip.  #1 Son is getting married in Centennial area smack dab in the middle of all this.  My regrets and it sure sounds like it's going to be the event of the year.
> 
> A couple of questions though:
> 
> ...


Yes annual is the plan.

The road to COW CAMP is suitable for all motor vehicles, unless it rains, they you have to wait a couple hours for the all weather surface to dry.


----------



## hernando (Jul 27, 2010)

Bob,

Let me know when you get a final head count so I can figure out how many appetizers and how much food to share. Also, there will be two of us, the wife and myself. Count us in for the breakfast. and let me know the cost.


----------



## bbally (Aug 8, 2010)

The Colorado Gathering is this coming weekend.

Working to get a final count together.  Still plenty of room, bring friends.

Salmon curing class

Sausage Class

Country cured ham class, salt cured the old school way.

Fun and learning planned.


----------



## bbally (Aug 10, 2010)

Ok so far everyone is on track.

We will be covering:

Curing salmon

Fabricating the Teres Major into beef tender

Curing the ham with salt only

Cowboy beans

Smoked Chille Rellano tort

Rumors of brisket, rumors of chicken........ Rumors of sausage.

Everyone should learn something while sharing their items with others.


----------



## bbally (Aug 11, 2010)

Directions to the Smokin' in the Rockies event.

Out of town use mapquest to get to Gateway Colorado.  You are going to turn before Gateway but that is the easiest way to get to rt 141!

When you turn off Hwy 50 onto 141 (town of whitewater colorado) You will go about 12 miles to the left hand turn onto the Divide Road.  This takes you up onto the Uncompagdre plateau.

Counting the cattle guards is the best way, but the turn is another 12 miles from the first Cattle Guard.

You will cross 5 cattle guards before you have to start looking for the right hand turn into the cattle camp.

 There will be a sign there if you come up after Friday morning.  If you come up Thursday night you will have to wing it and look for the Graham Ranch sign on the right hand side.  But it is less then 25 feet from the 5th cattle guard to the right hand turn to get to cow camp.

If no one is around (unlikely) just make yourself at home and set up your camp anywhere around the cabin.

Please keep gates in the position you find them in, open if open and closed if closed.  Water access is controlled by gates for the animals so please leave the gates in the position they were in when you encountered it.

Looking forward to this event....


----------



## bbally (Aug 11, 2010)

Directions to the Smokin' in the Rockies event.

Out of town use mapquest to get to Gateway Colorado.  You are going to turn before Gateway but that is the easiest way to get to rt 141!

When you turn off Hwy 50 onto 141 (town of whitewater colorado) You will go about 12 miles to the left hand turn onto the Divide Road.  This takes you up onto the Uncompagdre plateau.

Counting the cattle guards is the best way, but the turn is another 12 miles from the first Cattle Guard.

You will cross 5 cattle guards before you have to start looking for the right hand turn into the cattle camp.  There will be a sign there if you come up after Friday morning.  If you come up Thursday night you will have to wing it and look for the Graham Ranch sign on the right hand side.  But it is less then 25 feet from the 5th cattle guard to the right hand turn to get to cow camp.

If no one is around (unlikely) just make yourself at home and set up your camp anywhere around the cabin.

Please keep gates in the position you find them in, open if open and closed if closed.  Water access is controlled by gates for the animals so please leave the gates in the position they were in when you encountered it.

Looking forward to this event....


----------



## chefrob (Aug 11, 2010)

sounds like a good time bob..............


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 11, 2010)

Wish I could get there to attend this it sounds like a great time!!!!!!!!


----------



## bbally (Aug 11, 2010)

Update New Session added:

Using the A Maze N Smoker to cold smoke lox and different cheeses.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 11, 2010)

Wish I could make it too.... Hate to miss this one!


----------



## bbally (Aug 11, 2010)

Rule ONE

What happens at cow camp stays at cow camp


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey Bob!

Good Luck This Weekend!

Wish I be there!!!

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 13, 2010)

Hoping you ALL have the GREATEST time !
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I await the ton of Qview,

Bear


----------



## bbally (Aug 15, 2010)

It was a success!

Pictures to come


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 15, 2010)

Find any ticks?  heheheh....   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looking forward to the pics Bob!


----------



## bbally (Aug 16, 2010)

cowgirl said:


> Find any ticks?  heheheh....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny, not a lot of the ladies signed up for the free tick check.  Most knew we did not have ticks on the mountain?


----------



## hernando (Aug 16, 2010)

Smokin' in the Rockies was a great success. Good lord, I got so much info stuffed in my head, it could explode. Bob, did they enjoy the Pork butts? Sorry I couldn't stay longer, had to get to gettin'. I have some qview to post in the next day or two. Looking forward to the next one I just can't believe it was over so fast.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I can't wait to try doing some smoked cheese again with the a-maze-n smoker. Wife is already planning a wine tasting (thanks Bob) which will make it easier to get rid of those pesky migraines.


----------



## bbally (Aug 16, 2010)

Hernando said:


> Smokin' in the Rockies was a great success. Good lord, I got so much info stuffed in my head, it could explode. Bob, did they enjoy the Pork butts? Sorry I couldn't stay longer, had to get to gettin'. I have some qview to post in the next day or two. Looking forward to the next one I just can't believe it was over so fast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We were lucky to have Todd's A-Maze-N-Smoker as a sponsor.

We were very lucky to have the medical professionals at cow camp share the migrane cure with us


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 17, 2010)

SOOOOOO....Where's the pics?

Todd


----------



## mike in denver (Aug 17, 2010)

Had a great time at the camp. Bob taught us so much. Hernando and I will post more pictures soon.
Hernando the pork was fantastic.  Tam and I ate a lot  of it before we headed down the mountain.
Bob said next year there will be a session on smoking and checking for Ticks.

Start planning for next year you folks don't know what you missed.


----------

